

IBM creates chip that mimics brain function - avgarrison
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/08/18/scitech/main20094004.shtml

======
ColinWright
Many comments already on two earlier submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2898229>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2899299>

There are more

~~~
avgarrison
Ha, thanks. I really suck at finding out if I'm going to post a dup. I just
did a site search of HN on the URL, but apparently the article was
regurgitated from several news sites. Oh well, thanks for linking me with
those comments. Interesting stuff.

